# rear view mirro



## clarebear (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi 
ive managed to snap my rear view mirror off taking with it some glass although the screen is not cracked. I don't want to replace the screen as its an old car 2006. i've tried glueing back with super strong glues to no joy. So i've unplugged the electrics and detached the mirror but of course the central locking doesn't work now. Im wondering if i dismantle the mirror i can take the wires and sensor out, replug and tuck them away without having to put the mirror back??

please help damsel in distress....


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

The antenna for the remote locking is inside the mirror which is why it's not working when disconnected. I don't know of any good way to open up the mirror to remove it.
The part of the mirror that attaches to the glass can be removed from the rest of the mirror. This will make it 100 times easier to re-glue it. If you're still having bad luck, they make special kits to re-glue mirrors that you can find at any auto parts store.


----------



## clarebear (Jan 6, 2021)

Do you mean the ball part where it removes or the silver disc part? I think I've managed to glue the silver disc 🙉


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

The disc.
If you get that part glued back the mirror should snap right into place.


----------



## clarebear (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi do you mean the silver disc? It's driving me nuts at the moment, every time I get in car using key alarm goes off, I'll try to send a Pic, thank u for your help


----------



## clarebear (Jan 6, 2021)

clarebear said:


> Hi do you mean the silver disc? It's driving me nuts at the moment, every time I get in car using key alarm goes off, I'll try to send a Pic, thank u for your help





mr_bean said:


> The disc.
> If you get that part glued back the mirror should snap right into place.


----------



## clarebear (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

Remove the solver disc from black bracket. Grab it with pliers and twist.
Glue the disc back onto the windshield and when its dry the mirror will clip back onto it.
Make sure the disc is oriented correctly. Maybe mark the top with a marker so you know which way is up when gluing it.


----------

